# Perception sport 12 vs heritage angler 14



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm looking to buy one of these at academy and can't decide which is a better yak. I've heard great reviews about the perception sport and how it's exactly how a tarpon 120 is.. I do a lot of inshore fishing and occasionally go out in the gulf to catch some kings or whatever bites out there... Plz let me know which yak is better for what I do. I was thinking the perception since its a lil wider than the heritage. Thanks!!


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

My bad the heritage is wider by 3 inches.


----------

